# Holy Crap!: SOUNDSTREAM Human Reign 4 LIMITED EDITION



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

I have not seen these in a long TIME and Never BRAND NEW IN BOX..
And not only ONE BUT 2!!!?!

Soundstream Human Reign 4 Limited Edition N° 30 of 100 | eBay

Soundstream Human Reign 2 Limited Edition N° 46 of 50 | eBay


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can anyone drop some knowledge of who came up with this design and why? I've always liked them but can't figure out who designed it and what drugs he was on when he did.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Always made me think of this:


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Can anyone drop some knowledge of who came up with this design and why? I've always liked them but can't figure out who designed it and what drugs he was on when he did.


SoundStream (marketing) wanted the Human Reign to stand out. SS contracted artist William Boddy to design his vision of sound. The original intent was to produce the amp with the bronze cast top, which would cost and weigh a ton. Human Reign amps produced have a resin cast top.

Giving amplifiers their own personality is a long forgotten concept I miss.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I hear you about giving amps their own personality and look but this is just crazy. Nothing they have made before it or after has been so unique. I like them but a lot of folks don't. Theres a thread in another message board titled Ugliest Amps of all Time and not only did the Human Reign come up, a few folks thought that the white PPI Art series and Power Class amps are ugly too.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Thanks for the info! I hear you about giving amps their own personality and look but this is just crazy. Nothing they have made before it or after has been so unique. I like them but a lot of folks don't. Theres a thread in another message board titled Ugliest Amps of all Time and not only did the Human Reign come up, a few folks thought that the white PPI Art series and Power Class amps are ugly too.


If I had the $$, I would not think twice.. Plenty of clean power and I am just thinking of the trunk setup I could put together with those amps.. :devil:


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

One of these days I'm gonna put together a hearse for audio comps using 5 or 6 of.those. no idea what subs to use to keep with the theme, though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Too freaky.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive always liked that amp..so original, and has very nice power/to back it up.Very Unique..I wouldnt mind having a pair of them..but..lol price is out of my league and always has been


----------



## noop (Jan 18, 2009)

holy sh...... didn't know they were so expensive!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Thanks for the info! I hear you about giving amps their own personality and look but this is just crazy. Nothing they have made before it or after has been so unique. I like them but a lot of folks don't. Theres a thread in another message board titled Ugliest Amps of all Time and not only did the Human Reign come up, a few folks thought that the white PPI Art series and Power Class amps are ugly too.


I'm one of those people who don't like the white PPI Art amps. Didn't like them when they were new, don't care for them now. The black ones are pretty sexy though. 
The PPI PC amps all look like Spocks coffin from Star Trek III.
I like the HR simply because no one has ever dared do anything like it since.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

SHOToonz said:


> One of these days I'm gonna put together a hearse for audio comps using 5 or 6 of.those. no idea what subs to use to keep with the theme, though.


IA death penalty!


The HR's always made me think of when T1000 was melting in the pool of molten steel.


----------

